# Rusted out Firebox...options



## gonzoflick (Mar 23, 2019)

Long time lurker first time poster.  So I purchased a 15lb Prime Brisket today to smoke on my dads large Brinkman offset smoker.  Come to find out the bottom of the firebox is gone.  The grates are still in there and it looks like I could place logs or coils on it but with the bottom being open I am afraid to do that.

What are my options?  I have a Masterbuilt 30in electric but I really wanted to do wood.  Plus I would have to cut brisket in half to even fit it in the electric.  Do they sell fireboxes that bolt on?  Can I cover the bottom somehow to prevent air coming in?  Should I just got for it in the Masterbuilt?

I was planning on doing the smoke Monday early AM for Monday dinner.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 23, 2019)

you could go to lowes, homedepot and get a little sheet of metal to lay in the bottom or even rivet it. not sure how big the hole is but maybe a couple layers of tinfoil would get you through your smoking for now,


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 23, 2019)

I think they are designed to rust out to make you buy a new one.You could cover the bottom with a few wraps of 18 inch tin foil to control air flow IF  the racks that hold the wood are supported by enough metal as to not to fall out from the weight. A drill,rivets,rivet gun and thin sheet metal would also cover up the rusted area.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 23, 2019)

LOL as Jim wrote the same thing as I was typing ! :)


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 24, 2019)

Chargriller and Dyna Glo make "tabletop charcoal grills" that also function as replacement side fireboxes. They go for about $60-70. Lava Lock makes a high quality replacement firebox out of heavy gauge metal but it's a couple hundred.


----------

